# Matrix monster mass 8kg for £44 BUT...



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats the catch? Thats cheap as hell? Ive read reviews about it on other sites and the only con i found was it was very thick but then read if you halved the servings it was fine...

anyone used this?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Alot of sugars and additives in them mate. some of the other brands have only the good stuff in and its around the same price but a few less servings.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

The taste might not be the best around but the products do seem to work, id avoid anything chocolate flavoured tho

I used to use the anabolic whey and found it just as good as MP impact whey


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Jaime G said:


> Whats the catch? Thats cheap as hell? Ive read reviews about it on other sites and the only con i found was it was very thick but then read if you halved the servings it was fine...
> 
> anyone used this?


its good stuff mate, i use it and loads of my friends use it, 3 shakes a day WILL increase your mass.

look on the matrix website at the reviews..all those people are wrong?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jaime G said:


> Whats the catch? Thats cheap as hell? Ive read reviews about it on other sites and the only con i found was it was very thick but then read if you halved the servings it was fine...
> 
> anyone used this?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/219376-can-anyone-offer-cheaper-weight-gain-than-cnp-pro-mass.html

Have a look at that thread it was dicussed a bit on there.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Probably just branded supple form bulk orders and it wouldn't surprise me if its 40% Protein


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Gave me the sh1ts but I suppose it's ok if your on a budget but then you have the cost of toilet roll lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

look at the breakdown, it's only 20% protein and 60% carbs


----------



## xtJamie (Sep 29, 2013)

JG123 said:


> Whats the catch? Thats cheap as hell? Ive read reviews about it on other sites and the only con i found was it was very thick but then read if you halved the servings it was fine...
> 
> anyone used this?


Although this thread is a good 5-6 months old, I really want to give my opinion on this product and I'll begin with the delivery. I ordered this product from the official website and within two days the package was delivered to my house - with several issues. The first issue, the boxing was in no way adequate enough for a large product weighing over 8kg. The boxing was shoddy and there was a lack of strong security tape. The other issue was the courier was a random person who practically ripped the box out of his car.

That isn't propaganda not to buy from them, he tapped on my door and literally walked over and wrenched this package of out of his tiny boot damaging the box. When I recieved the package, I opened it up - after he left, but found the entire tub split open at the bottom which left a huge mess of powder all over my floor. I immediately contacted them via their telephone and was told to seal the tub and return it. I informed them that I was unable to do this and they told me to take a photograph of the damage for evidence and to email the photograph to customer support.

I recieved an email about 12 hours later informing me that I could keep the damaged tub and that a free tub would be sent to me the following day. The tub was infact delivered the following day without a single problem - the packaging was carefully handled even better than the last courier as well. I have only begun using this product frequently in the last couple of days because I was a bit concerned that the 'food replacement' was dangerous to my health and could leave my body in a worse situation than before. This paranoia is largely due to a certain 'Optimum Nutrition: Serious Mass' which left me out of pocket and in hospital with severe stomach cramps, nausia and vomiting.

The product itself tastes really nice, like a rich angel delight (chocolate flavour) and the mixability is actually phenomenal for two large scoops and 600ml of milk, providing you use a blender. The shaker's ball and plastic gauze is extremely inadequate for the mixability and you will be left with a sticky mess at the bottom of the shaker which is a large waste of the replacement. I haven't noticed any gains or changes in anyway because I have only just used the product and cannot respectfully criticize or praise it yet.

To summarize: The delivery the first time around was shoddy and they happily sent me a second tub without any charge; I was physically handed £45 without any arguments or questions. The website is professional and the people on the customer support seem to know their stuff. I was confused and I rang them regarding the product and they ran me through a whole list of instructions and suggestions. The mass gainer is cheap and cheerful and will last you a good month or so if you only require one shake a day. If you need a weigh gain meal replacement, it is worth a try, but I cannot justify anything because I have only just started using the product myself.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xtJamie said:


> Although this thread is a good 5-6 months old, I really want to give my opinion on this product and I'll begin with the delivery. I ordered this product from the official website and within two days the package was delivered to my house - with several issues. The first issue, the boxing was in no way adequate enough for a large product weighing over 8kg. The boxing was shoddy and there was a lack of strong security tape. The other issue was the courier was a random person who practically ripped the box out of his car.
> 
> That isn't propaganda not to buy from them, he tapped on my door and literally walked over and wrenched this package of out of his tiny boot damaging the box. When I recieved the package, I opened it up - after he left, but found the entire tub split open at the bottom which left a huge mess of powder all over my floor. I immediately contacted them via their telephone and was told to seal the tub and return it. I informed them that I was unable to do this and they told me to take a photograph of the damage for evidence and to email the photograph to customer support.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the shoddy delivery mate but glad to hear all was sorted to your satisfaction in the end.

Thanks for the feedback and hope you enjoy the product


----------



## xtJamie (Sep 29, 2013)

Breda said:


> Sorry to hear about the shoddy delivery mate but glad to hear all was sorted to your satisfaction in the end.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and hope you enjoy the product


Appreciate the reply, Breda. In your personal opinion would you say the powder is made of cheap ingrediants to bulk out the calories, or is it decent ingredients? I've looked into the ingredients but it would be nice to read an honest opinion from someone representing the company.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xtJamie said:


> Appreciate the reply, Breda. In your personal opinion would you say the powder is made of cheap ingrediants to bulk out the calories, or is it decent ingredients? I've looked into the ingredients but it would be nice to read an honest opinion from someone representing the company.


My opinion would be no. To my knowledge we use the same quality ingredients as any other leading supplier.

If I thought Matrix products were full of cheap fillers or any other useless crap I wouldn't have anything to do with them mate let alone use their products myself


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> My opinion would be no. To my knowledge we use the same quality ingredients as any other leading supplier.
> 
> If I thought Matrix products were full of cheap fillers or any other useless crap I wouldn't have anything to do with them mate let alone use their products myself


Just to add my opinion into the mix too. I was completely up front with matrix from my application that I will only be affiliated by a transparent company with good products and service.

I rate all the products I have tried highly and will solely use these for the foreseeable future. I will be doing my first comp next year and using only their products which shows how much trust I have in them.

Glad your problems was swiftly sorted, brand new item without having the old one back, can't say fairer than that.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just to add my opinion into the mix too. I was completely up front with matrix from my application that I will only be affiliated by a transparent company with good products and service.
> 
> I rate all the products I have tried highly and will solely use these for the foreseeable future. I will be doing my first comp next year and using only their products which shows how much trust I have in them.
> 
> *Glad your problems was swiftly sorted, brand new item without having the old one back, can't say fairer than that.*


Now he's the one that has to dispose of it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just to add my opinion into the mix too. I was completely up front with matrix from my application that I will only be affiliated by a transparent company with good products and service.
> 
> I rate all the products I have tried highly and will solely use these for the foreseeable future. I will be doing my first comp next year and using only their products which shows how much trust I have in them.
> 
> Glad your problems was swiftly sorted, brand new item without having the old one back, can't say fairer than that.


Think that says a lot tbf

Bring home 1st place for the boys mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> Think that says a lot tbf
> 
> Bring home 1st place for the boys mate


Try my best mate but I'll be lucky to even get a call out lol.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Try my best mate but I'll be lucky to even get a call out lol.


Nice way to have faith in your sponsor eh


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

resten said:


> Nice way to have faith in your sponsor eh


Resten don't be naughty now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Resten don't be naughty now


Ahh take it he was saying something clever to me. Cannot see his posts so will not get a rise out of me  enjoy rest of your weekend all


----------



## xtJamie (Sep 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just to add my opinion into the mix too. I was completely up front with matrix from my application that I will only be affiliated by a transparent company with good products and service.
> 
> I rate all the products I have tried highly and will solely use these for the foreseeable future. I will be doing my first comp next year and using only their products which shows how much trust I have in them.
> 
> Glad your problems was swiftly sorted, brand new item without having the old one back, can't say fairer than that.


I was incredibly happy with that particular service. I technically half one full tub and half of the broken tub to use. Really can't ask for more than that. Plus I was given another free shaker haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xtJamie said:


> I was incredibly happy with that particular service. I technically half one full tub and half of the broken tub to use. Really can't ask for more than that. Plus I was given another free shaker haha.


Hmmm I wander if this thread will result in a massive increase of people's tubs being 'broken in transit' lol. Yeah glad you was sorted out mate, nothing more annoying than getting the package you've been waiting for and it not being satisfactory.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmm I wander if this thread will result in a massive increase of people's tubs being 'broken in transit' lol. Yeah glad you was sorted out mate, nothing more annoying than getting the package you've been waiting for and it not being satisfactory.


Lol, casting doubt over the integrity of matrix customers as well


----------



## xtJamie (Sep 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmm I wander if this thread will result in a massive increase of people's tubs being 'broken in transit' lol. Yeah glad you was sorted out mate, nothing more annoying than getting the package you've been waiting for and it not being satisfactory.


The more I ponder over the idea, the more I think it was the courier's fault and not Matrix's fault. He literally ripped the box out of the back of his tiny corsa and gave it to me. Perhaps Matrix should be choosing their couriers with a bit more care next time?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Lol, casting doubt over the integrity of matrix customers as well


Wind your neck in @resten


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xtJamie said:


> The more I ponder over the idea, the more I think it was the courier's fault and not Matrix's fault. He literally ripped the box out of the back of his tiny corsa and gave it to me. Perhaps Matrix should be choosing their couriers with a bit more care next time?


Ill speak to them about it mate does sound like it was the courier and tbh he sounds an idiot


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Lol, casting doubt over the integrity of matrix customers as well


Hmmm @Breda which is your favourite matrix product ? Same question to supra


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Hmmm @Breda which is your favourite matrix product ? Same question to supra


Not used the whole range but from what I have used the anabolic Extreme Peptides is my favourite product

Tastes great, almost 37g pro per 50g and an excellent profile

Fell free to have a quick look for yourself bro

http://www.matrix-nutrition.co.uk/buy.cfm/protein-powders/matrix-anabolic-extreme-peptides-protein-powder-5kg/79/yes/79054


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not used the whole range but from what I have used the anabolic Extreme Peptides is my favourite product
> 
> Tastes great, almost 37g pro per 50g and an excellent profile
> 
> ...


Same question to @Suprakill4 no offence but I find it hard to believe someone who has So much confidence in a company to base there full contest prep on there products when they haven't used them before they came a rep 2 weeks ago, why should I take your word representing a new company who's products you haven't used extensively and long enough to make a proper judgement , sell it to me boys


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not used the whole range but from what I have used the anabolic Extreme Peptides is my favourite product
> 
> Tastes great, almost 37g pro per 50g and an excellent profile
> 
> ...


Same question to @Suprakill4 no offence but I find it hard to believe someone who has So much confidence in a company to base there full contest prep on there products when they haven't used them before they came a rep 2 weeks ago, why should I take your word representing a new company who's products you haven't used extensively and long enough to make a proper judgement , sell it to me boys


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not used the whole range but from what I have used the anabolic Extreme Peptides is my favourite product
> 
> Tastes great, almost 37g pro per 50g and an excellent profile
> 
> ...


Same question to @Suprakill4 no offence but I find it hard to believe someone who has So much confidence in a company to base there full contest prep on there products when they haven't used them before they came a rep 2 weeks ago, why should I take your word representing a new company who's products you haven't used extensively and long enough to make a proper judgement , sell it to me boys


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://mobsters****.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/matrix-nutrition-supplement-centre.html s*hi*t is the missing word

Matrix Nutrition is said to be made by Vydex.that's enough to put me off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Same question to @Suprakill4 no offence but I find it hard to believe someone who has So much confidence in a company to base there full contest prep on there products when they haven't used them before they came a rep 2 weeks ago, why should I take your word representing a new company who's products you haven't used extensively and long enough to make a proper judgement , sell it to me boys


Hi mate. I've based my comments on the products I've used and these are the same products I'll be using through prep as confirmed with my coach. I loved rage 2.0. Really did. Also same with Breda I love the extreme peptides and anabolic whey. Bcaa raw is great and tastes lovely in the citrus orange. Products such as creatine monohydrate are just a standard product like some others where price just is a deciding factor (matrix is only £10.99 for 1kg which is good!!). Theae are products I have tried and really like along with the breakfast mix which is awesome. Jims had a look over the products and said there's a fair few more ill be using in prep and if he is happy with the profile of these products then so am I. Appreciate the question though mate. I've always said I'll be completely honest about all the products. There probably will be some I try and dislike but not so far.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow @zack amin you really did want that question answering you asked THREE times lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow @zack amin you really did want that question answering you asked THREE times lol.


my iphones fcuked


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hi mate. I've based my comments on the products I've used and these are the same products I'll be using through prep as confirmed with my coach. I loved rage 2.0. Really did. Also same with Breda I love the extreme peptides and anabolic whey. Bcaa raw is great and tastes lovely in the citrus orange. Products such as creatine monohydrate are just a standard product like some others where price just is a deciding factor (matrix is only £10.99 for 1kg which is good!!). Theae are products I have tried and really like along with the breakfast mix which is awesome. Jims had a look over the products and said there's a fair few more ill be using in prep and if he is happy with the profile of these products then so am I. Appreciate the question though mate. I've always said I'll be completely honest about all the products. There probably will be some I try and dislike but not so far.


that's a lot of confidence in a company you've just started to use, I agree a good few of there products are good, the main thing that stands out with them is the prices of the said products, next question is how much faith can I put in a company who uses reps who haven't used there products before? same with go nutrition and the rest, when I hear a long term rep explain there confidence in any said company I like to have a little faith, but when a company uses people they've never had before can I trust there word?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

zack amin said:


> Same question to @Suprakill4 no offence but I find it hard to believe someone who has So much confidence in a company to base there full contest prep on there products when they haven't used them before they came a rep 2 weeks ago, why should I take your word representing a new company who's products you haven't used extensively and long enough to make a proper judgement , sell it to me boys


You difficult customer you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> that's a lot of confidence in a company you've just started to use, I agree a good few of there products are good, the main thing that stands out with them is the prices of the said products, next question is how much faith can I put in a company who uses reps who haven't used there products before? same with go nutrition and the rest, when I hear a long term rep explain there confidence in any said company I like to have a little faith, but when a company uses people they've never had before can I trust there word?


That's your decision entirely but I thin I'm pretty well known on here to give 100% brutal honesty. I stopped repping for another company because I was unhappy with the customer service and service I had personally recieved and had no intention if becoming a rep again untill I was pointed in the direction of matrix and I've had perfect service so far. It can go two ways Zack, you try it and like what you have tried, you've found a company you like who have great prices, or you dislike what you have tried but can say you gave it a shot. As reps we can only give out opinion mate and be transparent which I always will be.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> You difficult customer you


yeah im a proper tw4t lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> You difficult customer you


I actually fully appreciate where he is coming from. I am a very loyal customer and always stick to one company unless I become dissatisfied so can understand his questions before deciding to change companies/try something new etc. there's also a big range of product samples available on the website so can try before committing to a larger order.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I actually fully appreciate where he is coming from. I am a very loyal customer and always stick to one company unless I become dissatisfied so can understand his questions before deciding to change companies/try something new etc. there's also a big range of product samples available on the website so can try before committing to a larger order.


Whoa, sales pitch

I wasnt questioning sh1t


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Whoa, sales pitch
> 
> I wasnt questioning sh1t


I know you wasn't mate. Just saying I understand why he is asking the questions he is.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> that's a lot of confidence in a company you've just started to use, I agree a good few of there products are good, the main thing that stands out with them is the prices of the said products, next question is how much faith can I put in a company who uses reps who haven't used there products before? same with go nutrition and the rest, when I hear a long term rep explain there confidence in any said company I like to have a little faith, but when a company uses people they've never had before can I trust there word?


I have used their products before becoming a rep mate.

I've said it before and I'll say it again if I didnt rate the products or thought they were inferior to our competitors I would not rep for Matrix let alone use their products to achieve my own personal goals


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Two points.

OF COURSE IT WAS THE COURIERS FAULT. You didn't need to think about it more as it was put - you effing saw him do it FFS.

ALL mass gainers are mostly carbs. Someone needs coffee.

And two reps??


----------

